# What kind of track?



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I found this track in my corrals when I was feeding the horses. I know what it looks like but it's an odd place, West Bountiful, to be having lions around...and a big one by the looks of it. So, what do you think? Is it a lion? There were other tracks around so it's not a fluke.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Dog, too heavy on its toes.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Big dog...not saying it's not...it makes more sense but that's one BIG dog. On a dog track, and one so deep, I would expect to see claw marks....


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

It would make more sense to have a big dog in that area, but it certainly looks like a lion track, especially if none of the tracks showed claw marks. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Cats plant their front feet, sort of the same way bears plant their rear feet, bipedal. This means they keep them mostly parallel to the ground. When they plant and push off, this leaves much less of an impression than does a dog, which does not plant and push off the same way. 

With all the weight being exerted into the toes, spreading them out, it probably looks much bigger than the paw that left it. Most tracks that are mistaken for lions are like this in the mud, or snow. It makes the track appear to be more round. 

I would not rule out a lion because of the location, it is amazing where they show up. But I'm positive it is a dog track. 

Right front dog track to be more precise.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

looks like you may be able to see claw marks on the middle two toes. i could be mistaken, but looks like a big dog track to me


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm going with dog as well.


----------

